# So Excited!



## Lumo (Mar 23, 2018)

I am north of Atlanta Cumming area.
I have a wonderful honeywell I have been enjoying for about 4 years. Nothing yet , I am seeing all of my "soon " signs ..my apple ferns the beautiful little purple blooms ..weather is just about perfect..
I would love to know if there are any cool morel groups in the area .


----------



## patman11 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lumo said:


> I am north of Atlanta Cumming area.
> I have a wonderful honeywell I have been enjoying for about 4 years. Nothing yet , I am seeing all of my "soon " signs ..my apple ferns the beautiful little purple blooms ..weather is just about perfect..
> I would love to know if there are any cool morel groups in the area .


I live in Dawsonville, would love to find some places around here to hunt morels. I use to have some places in Kentucky but lost them years ago.


----------



## hannuhlynn (Mar 11, 2021)

patman11 said:


> I live in Dawsonville, would love to find some places around here to hunt morels. I use to have some places in Kentucky but lost them years ago.


I live in Habersham, north of Hall County. There’s tons of places up here by the hooch!


----------

